# [DVD] Gothic 3



## rebel4life (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich war ganz überrascht, dass dieses mal ein nicht so unbekanntes Spiel dabei ist, Gothic 3 ist nicht schlecht, mehr solche Spiele bitte dazulegen, wäre ne gute Sache.


----------



## Mosed (30. Januar 2010)

Grad am installieren. Aber das Setup ließ sich bei mir nicht über den Launcher starten. Ich musste manuell die Setup.exe aufrufen.


Mal sehen, wie das Spiel so ist. Auf jeden Fall mal nach längerer Zeit eins mit Potential.


----------



## rebel4life (30. Januar 2010)

Ich installier es nächste Woche, denn aufm Laptop ist gerade recht wenig Platz und da es da eh nicht richtig laufen würde, muss ich bis zum nächsten WE warten, denn dann kommt erst mein Ram.


----------



## Mosed (30. Januar 2010)

Der Community Patch installer gibt nur ne Meldung mit nicht vollständigen read und write Memory Anforderungen. Mal sehen, ob einer aus dem netz funktioniert.
Win 7 64bit.


----------



## spockilein (3. Februar 2010)

Der Gothic 3 Tuner funktioniert bei mir nicht.
Er findet die C:\Ini\ge3.ini nicht.
Dann ist das Tool graphisch durcheinander.
Die Suchfunktion hat mir nicht geholfen.
Danke für die Hilfe.

Win7 64Bit. Core Duo2 8800GT


----------



## Joker (3. Februar 2010)

Hab mir auch seit langem wieder die DVD Ausgabe geholt, wirklich ein schöne Beigabe bin gerade Gothic 3 am installieren 



> Der Gothic 3 Tuner funktioniert bei mir nicht.
> Er findet die C:\Ini\ge3.ini nicht.


Hab das selbe Problem.


----------



## rebel4life (3. Februar 2010)

Ich hab gerade festgestellt, dass bei mir 2 DVDs dabei waren...


----------



## GxGamer (4. Februar 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Grad am installieren. Aber das Setup ließ sich bei mir nicht über den Launcher starten. Ich musste manuell die Setup.exe aufrufen.
> 
> 
> Mal sehen, wie das Spiel so ist. Auf jeden Fall mal nach längerer Zeit eins mit Potential.



Bei mir dasselbe Problem.
Im Launcher auf installieren gedrückt, daraufhin minimiert sich der Launcher und das wars. Habe es manuell gestartet.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Februar 2010)

Joker schrieb:


> Hab mir auch seit langem wieder die DVD Ausgabe geholt, wirklich ein schöne Beigabe bin gerade Gothic 3 am installieren
> 
> 
> Hab das selbe Problem.


Kopiert das Tool in den Installationsort und führt es da (mit Adminrechten) aus .



			
				rebel4life schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab gerade festgestellt, dass bei mir 2 DVDs dabei waren...


Die eine ist der auf dem Cover angepriesene 3D-Mark .


----------



## spockilein (4. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kopiert das Tool in den Installationsort und führt es da (mit Adminrechten) aus .
> 
> 
> Die eine ist der auf dem Cover angepriesene 3D-Mark .




Danke für die Hilfe.
Hat aber nichts gebracht. Die selbe Meldung, nur das jetzt ein anderer Laufwerksbuchstabe dortsteht.


----------



## Jogibär (5. Februar 2010)

Habe mich eigentlich auch über die DVD-Beilage gefreut, aber bei mir lässt es sich auch nicht installieren, egal ob Vista 64 bit oder 7 32 bit/64 bit. Bei XP 32 bit lässt es sich zwar installieren, nicht aber der Community Patch. Bekomme immer folgende Fehlermeldung: "Kann Gothic 3 Ordner nicht finden, Installation wird abgebrochen." Der Gothic 3 Ordner ist aber vorhanden. Vielleicht weiss von Euch einer Rat.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Februar 2010)

Tipps zum Aufmöbeln der Grafik ohne Tools: Grafik-Tuning Gothic 3: Mehr Sichtweite und weiche Kanten 


MfG,
Raff


----------



## Excalibur0177 (8. Februar 2010)

Also ich war ziemlich angepisst, das Gothic 3 dabei war...

Habe mir nämlich extra die letzte PC Games gekauft, wo es auch drauf war. Nun ist es rausgeschmissen gewesen, da ich PCGH-Abonent bin...
Können sich nicht beide Redaktionen absprechen und monatlich das Gleiche beigeben?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Februar 2010)

Kleiner Tipp: An der Cover-DVD hängt noch so ein Stück "Papier". Das ist dieses altmodische Zeug, welches aus Bäumen gewonnen wird, das prima Staub fängt und vereinzelt auch tolle Sachen und Texte zur Schau stellt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## rebel4life (8. Februar 2010)

Beantwortet aber nicht seine Frage, ob das nicht abgesprochen werden kann bzw. schon vorher bekannt ist, so hätte er sich nur die Magazin Variante gekauft. Jetzt hat er eine DVD übrig.


----------



## Henner (8. Februar 2010)

Nun, es gibt auch Leser, die sich öfter mal die PC Games und gleichzeitig die PC Games Hardware kaufen - denen wäre nicht geholfen, wenn beiden Magazinen dasselbe Spiel beiläge.

@Jogibär: Manchmal muss der Pfad manuell eingegeben werden.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Februar 2010)

Wäre super wenn das Tool mal upgedate würde so das es geht....wäre super danke...


----------



## el-hako (19. März 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Grad am installieren. Aber das Setup ließ sich bei mir nicht über den Launcher starten. Ich musste manuell die Setup.exe aufrufen.
> 
> 
> Mal sehen, wie das Spiel so ist. Auf jeden Fall mal nach längerer Zeit eins mit Potential.





wo und wie genau öffnet man denn die exe datei von der dvd?? hab nämlich das gleiche problem, dass sich das fenster beim klicken auf "installieren" verkleinert und dann nichts passiert...


----------

